# ODNR Still refusing to issue citation to idiot that sunk my boat.



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

So I just had a heated conversation with the ODNR officer that is filing the report of my boat sinking. They are still refusing to issue a citation to the jerk that sunk my boat. Saying that the guy did not break any law and that there is no proof. I am at a loss... I have impartial 3rd party witness statements that identify the boat and it's actions of pulling a tube dangerously close while we were being pulled out of the water. I guess I am just gonna take it up the backside on this one... My loss right?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am sorry to say.... but it is....there are idiots out there that own boats and unless he hit you there isn't really anything that could be done..... unless the watercraft witness it....there are wrecks on the road ways where no one gets cited too....just saying....if they witness it that would help more....and even with a third party....

that doesn't mean you can't take him to small claims court and try to recoup some money  for the mishap


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Take him to court!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

jlami said:


> So I just had a heated conversation with the ODNR officer that is filing the report of my boat sinking. They are still refusing to issue a citation to the jerk that sunk my boat. Saying that the guy did not break any law and that there is no proof. I am at a loss... I have impartial 3rd party witness statements that identify the boat and it's actions of pulling a tube dangerously close while we were being pulled out of the water. I guess I am just gonna take it up the backside on this one... My loss right?


You can still take him to civil court even if the ODNR doesn't give him a ticket.
Did he have an "observer" in the boat? He could be ticketed for that....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I won't offer legal advice. I will leave that up to the licensed professionals. Seems to be a lot of them around here.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Civil suit?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm goina be frank here...
My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, (Edited)
The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force". 
From Ohio AG;

Condition 1: Defendant Is Not At Fault
Condition 2: Reasonable and Honest Belief of Danger
Condition 3: Duty to Retreat
&#8216;Castle Doctrine&#8217;
&#8220;Castle Doctrine&#8221; generally encompasses the idea that a person does not have a duty to retreat from the residence he lawfully occupies before using force in self-defense or defense of another. Additionally, there is no duty to retreat if a person is lawfully in his vehicle or is lawfully an occupant in a vehicle owned by an immediate family member of that person.
However, being a lawful occupant of a residence or vehicle is not a license to use deadly force against an attacker. The person who is attacked, without fault of his own, may use deadly force only if he reasonably and honestly believed that deadly force was necessary to prevent serious bodily harm
or death. If the person does not have this belief, he should not use deadly force. Again, if it does not put your life or the life of others in danger, you should withdraw from the confrontation if it is safe for you to do so.


If someone thinks its "Funny" to see if they can come close enough to my boat to sink it...........


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I thought a boater was responsible for their wake?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have seen boats sink at the ramp from waves(dock)....and not boat waves either


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

dwmikemx said:


> I thought a boater was responsible for their wake?


Only if the cops see it.......


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, I'm going to shoot!
> 
> 
> If someone thinks its "Funny" to see if they can come close enough to my boat to sink it...........


Wow! Really???


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, I'm going to shoot!


Well good luck with that one. After paying thousands in lawyer fees, you'll probably still end up in prison.

Back to the original subject.....a boater is responsible for any damage that his wake causes to other persons and /or their property. I would think as long as you had witnesses, you could make a case in civil court. Only problem is....what is your boat worth? Add in attorney fees and it could be an expensive venture. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, I'm going to shoot!
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


LOL.nobody eats bass.....for one thing and for another you aint sittin there just waiting with a gun in your hand for a boat to get close enough to sink ya it would probly happen when your not expecting it..and this im a gun totin shootist is probly the wrong vibe to be giving off in a election year. 


Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=210222#ixzz23TK424Sl


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

boatnut said:


> Well good luck with that one. After paying thousands in lawyer fees, you'll probably still end up in prison.
> 
> Back to the original subject.....a boater is responsible for any damage that his wake causes to other persons and /or their property. I would think as long as you had witnesses, you could make a case in civil court. Only problem is....what is your boat worth? Add in attorney fees and it could be an expensive venture. Sorry about your loss.


you dont need a lawyer in civil small claims court.filling fee is fairly inexpensive so i think you have a good chance of recouping $5,000 or close to it.im not giving legal advice just common sense because me and many others here think he deserves so compensation for his loss..good luck


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, I'm going to shoot!
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Shooting at a boat eatinbass...another loose cannon that should not be toting a gun....yeee haw

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

After reading the original thread and still after reading this new thread, I wonder am I the only person to wonder if maybe you were partially at fault here. I don't know what kind of boat you have or how how deep it is but not all boats are designed for all waters or conditions.
I knew a guy who had a small boat. He took 2 kids and a ton of tackle and coolers to Brookville Lake. Long story short, he got sunk. He should have no way been out there in that boat. His boat was not suitable for those conditions.
I know it sucks and you're pissed off right now but at least know one was hurt. I would definitly learn from the expierence and move on. Don't let it consume your life.

"eatinbass".....just your thought process is scary. You sound like a guy just looking for a reason to shoot.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Isn't it funny...When you fly off the handle
And kick someones @$$ for doing something like that, you go directly to jail. Do not pass go, do not collect 200 dollars. And you plead your case to the cops just to hear them say"that's why we are here, you should have called us. Don't take the law into your own hands." Then when you do it the way your supposed to and let them handle it, they do absolutely nothing. All you can do is bite your lip and move on man. It sucks...trust me i know. But thats just the way it is
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss man I also fish out on alum with a 17 foot 1995 bass tracker flat bottom and a 9.9. Its a big boat but sometimes it scares me also, but you cant stop fishing where you love because of certian people.I guess we all cant own a 21 foot ski boat with a 150. Its just comes down to people have to respect you and you have to respect others. I hope everything works out for you and your back on the water asap.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

First off, jlami, I agree with several others on this. If you want to pursue this further, look into small claims court. The judge is given more freedom in personal judgement in that format. Do some research and contact a lawyer.

Secondly, crappiedude: I personally would never take a small boat on big water, but it is every operators responsibility to give due regard to other boaters. The large boat operator should have never been this close to a small boat while tubing. He is at fault(ORC 1547.07).

Thirdly, to eatinbass: In regard to the Castle Doctrine, although ORC leaves the definition of vehicle rather broad(2901.05), good luck convincing a judge of that. I don't mean to insult you, but I believe that your thought process is flawed. One thing my CCW instructor told me was that it's not only how you perceive a situation, but also how a jury of your peers would perceive it. No offence, but if I were your peer in this hypothetical situation, I would vote guilty.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, (Edited)
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


And folks right there is one of the reasons so many people question the wisdom of CCW law.. Like the other guy said,, Scary


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, (Edited)
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


"I'm going to shoot ya cuz you got too close to my boat hyuk hyuk hyuk :Banane36: . Sounds like a character straight out of Deer Avenger. When it comes to it I doubt you'd do it either and if you had the stupidity to shoot and possibly kill someone just because they got their boat too close to yours that castle doctrine defense would make you the laughing stock of this country. 
If any of us go out on a boat maybe we should start carrying little handheld video cameras for situations like jlami's that way you have incontestable proof. Surprised they didn't cite him even after witnesses came forward. Like the others said take him to small claims court, who knows maybe he'll get a conscience and pay you restitution.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds like a JUDGE JUDY case. Contact them via their website. Six on your side?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i really hate to hear things are going so bad for you. i would check into a cival suit, and se if i even have a case, then go from there.

the best advice i can give you is LET IT GO. your just making life miserable for you and probably your family. as long as you dwell on this creep the longer its going to hurt you and yours. and i know this is asking alot of you. but its not helping anything. because this guy could care less how pissed you are. you,ll never be able to just forget about it, but you really need to get back to having a life. i hope you dont take this the wrong way. because im 100% on your side. it just that its eating away at you and doing nothing to get back at the other guy. so do this for yourself. if you dont have a good civil suit, please LET IT GO. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I am all about the second ammendment, in fact I carry every day. But that is by far the stupidest thing I have ever heard in my entire life!!!!!!!



eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, (Edited)
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

This is a 14' fiberglass trihull bass boat over a foot and a half of free board, a 7 year old, an 8 year old and myself. No cooler, added it up and there was less than 600lbs. in the boat, gear included. The Coast gaurd plate rates the boat at a maximum capacity of 900lbs. I am not sure how on earth I would be responsible for someone pulling a tube within 30 ft. of my boat? Please enlighten me because that sounds pretty rediculous?



crappiedude said:


> After reading the original thread and still after reading this new thread, I wonder am I the only person to wonder if maybe you were partially at fault here. I don't know what kind of boat you have or how how deep it is but not all boats are designed for all waters or conditions.
> I knew a guy who had a small boat. He took 2 kids and a ton of tackle and coolers to Brookville Lake. Long story short, he got sunk. He should have no way been out there in that boat. His boat was not suitable for those conditions.
> I know it sucks and you're pissed off right now but at least know one was hurt. I would definitly learn from the expierence and move on. Don't let it consume your life.
> 
> "eatinbass".....just your thought process is scary. You sound like a guy just looking for a reason to shoot.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

You are right... I have let it go and just been working on my boat when I can, trying to get back on the water. ODNR called me yesterday. I have not contacted them, it was almost as if the officer was calling just to piss me off. I have another boat to replace the one that was damaged it is just a matter of putting the elbow grease time and $ into it to get it going. I coach little league football and this time of year all 3 of those things are scarce so I am going to hang it up this season and come in with a vengance next season. Hopefully we get a tough enough winter I will be able to get some ice fishing in this year, if not I will be seeing most of you at the Misfit Crappie Tourney!!!



sherman51 said:


> i really hate to hear things are going so bad for you. i would check into a cival suit, and se if i even have a case, then go from there.
> 
> the best advice i can give you is LET IT GO. your just making life miserable for you and probably your family. as long as you dwell on this creep the longer its going to hurt you and yours. and i know this is asking alot of you. but its not helping anything. because this guy could care less how pissed you are. you,ll never be able to just forget about it, but you really need to get back to having a life. i hope you dont take this the wrong way. because im 100% on your side. it just that its eating away at you and doing nothing to get back at the other guy. so do this for yourself. if you dont have a good civil suit, please LET IT GO. just my opinion.
> sherman


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have another thought on the swamping issue. If this was a barge not a pleasure boater that caused the wake big enough to sink this boat, would we still be having this discussion? This same subject comes up a lot in the south with many narrow channels with commercial traffic intermingled with sport fishing boats. And yes they are also obligated by maritime laws to reduce their speed near smaller vessels in order to limit wakes, but, not all operaters comply due to time constraints and money involved. Most people resort to flipping the bird instead of useing firearms in these circomstances. Oh there are also confrontations on shore that the police have to deal with. 
Just wondering?
later
donm


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

dmills, I can't speak for everyone, but I would personally still be upset. I think the answer is in your statement. They are required to show caution. It wouldn't be the small boat operators fault that the company was on a tight schedule. As long as it's public water, they would be at fault and I would pursue repairations. Just my personal opinion.

P.S. I obviously wouldn't shoot at them


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

eatinbass said:


> I'm goina be frank here...
> My "Fishing boat is a 15' 1963 Starcraft with a 15" transom. If an (Creative language not approved for use on this board but referencing a mule and a round void) creates a dangerously large/high wake, close enough to my stern, (Edited)
> The law reads " If I'm in eminent danger and have no egress, I can use deadly force".
> From Ohio AG;
> ...


WOW... I think I'm just gonna sell my boat, never drive a car again and stay in my basement...


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

DMILLS,
I am from St. Louis and grew up boating on the Mississippi and the Missouri Rivers... and yes that can be an issue, I have never heard of a barge coming within 30ft. of any boat... I have heard of boats coming within 30 feet of the barges. In fact I am guilty of doing that myself in my younger less responsible days of racing and sandbar jumping. 
As wreckless as that was I was on a waverunner and never caused damage to anyone elses property or person. (not saying that makes it ok.) However if I had casued damage or injury I would have taken full responsibility for my actions. Not to mention MO Water Patrol would have had me for lunch and dinner. ODNR is simply dropping the ball here.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I have never seen the wake off a barge big enough to sink a boat. Even a small boat. And I have fished the Ohio River for years. The actual wake off the bow of the barges, is what we are talking about now, right? Not the prop wash wake? ......The wake off the prop wash is a different story all together.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Bassbme said:


> I have never seen the wake off a barge big enough to sink a boat. Even a small boat. And I have fished the Ohio River for years. The actual wake off the bow of the barges, is what we are talking about now, right? Not the prop wash wake? ......The wake off the prop wash is a different story all together.


In my previous post about being irresponsible I was referring to the prop wash... We used to jump them on waverunners when I was younger. Sadly I can say it was not the stupidest thing I've ever done...


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jlami said:


> This is a 14' fiberglass trihull bass boat over a foot and a half of free board, a 7 year old, an 8 year old and myself. No cooler, added it up and there was less than 600lbs. in the boat, gear included. The Coast gaurd plate rates the boat at a maximum capacity of 900lbs. I am not sure how on earth I would be responsible for someone pulling a tube within 30 ft. of my boat? Please enlighten me because that sounds pretty rediculous?


If you read my 2nd sentence I said I have no idea what kind of boat you have. I still have to wonder though, your statement about having 18" of "free board" (the part sticking out of the water) on a 14' bass boat seems pretty high to me. 
I have a 17'-6" aluminum deep vee and my total transom height is maybe 19"-20" high and I didn't measure but I bet it doesn't stick more than 10" or so out of water. Again its aluminum which is lighter than glass.

My 1st boat was a 12' jon boat and I can tell you 1st hand I had it in places it shouldn't go. I almost got swamped a few times. We didn't sink but we did take on quite a bit of water at Tanners Creek in Indiana. This whole story sounds similar to this incident. Sure the guy should have slowed way down and I had "witnesses" who were going to call the Coast Guard but in reality I probably shouldn't have taken that little boat some place that had so much traffic from big boats.

I don't doubt the guy was close and maybe too close but I'll say it again, not all boats can or should go anywhere.
The good thing is you and your kids are okay but if I were on a jury, I would have to see that boat floating before I would convict epecially if you're in an unrestricted area.

What ever you do or whatever the outcome, once this is over let the anger go. Don't let it ruin your time in the outdoors.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I am not sure how on earth I would be responsible for someone pulling a tube within 30 ft. of my boat? This is not Lake Erie... We are talking about Alum Creek. More than half this lake is no wake and the southern basin is less than 1200 acres. Have you ever been to Alum Creek? The majority of the watercraft on this lake are small sailboats, canoes, kayaks etc. 



crappiedude said:


> If you read my 2nd sentence I said I have no idea what kind of boat you have. I still have to wonder though, your statement about having 18" of "free board" (the part sticking out of the water) on a 14' bass boat seems pretty high to me.
> I have a 17'-6" aluminum deep vee and my total transom height is maybe 19"-20" high and I didn't measure but I bet it doesn't stick more than 10" or so out of water. Again its aluminum which is lighter than glass.
> 
> My 1st boat was a 12' jon boat and I can tell you 1st hand I had it in places it shouldn't go. I almost got swamped a few times. We didn't sink but we did take on quite a bit of water at Tanners Creek in Indiana. This whole story sounds similar to this incident. Sure the guy should have slowed way down and I had "witnesses" who were going to call the Coast Guard but in reality I probably shouldn't have taken that little boat some place that had so much traffic from big boats.
> ...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jlami, the last time I fished Muskies at Alum, we were slowly trolling around and was amazed at the big boats at full speed blasting past us by 50 ft or so....
Salmonid


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jlami said:


> I am not sure how on earth I would be responsible for someone pulling a tube within 30 ft. of my boat? This is not Lake Erie... We are talking about Alum Creek. More than half this lake is no wake and the southern basin is less than 1200 acres. Have you ever been to Alum Creek? The majority of the watercraft on this lake are small sailboats, canoes, kayaks etc.


First let me say, I am not trying to upset you or make you mad or anything. I'm just looking at it from a different perspective.

Now to answer your question, I've never been there. I have been to plenty of lakes around the country both big and small. And I have seen and owned boats that were just not suitable to be out in the unrestricted areas....no matter how many acres the lake is. All boats just aren't suitable for all conditions that could arise.
This is the exact reason I upgraded to a larger boat from that 12' jon boat. Actually, I upgraded twice. Since I knew my boat couldn't handle the conditions, I only fished restricted HP lakes or stayed in the "no wake zones".



Salmonid said:


> Jlami, the last time I fished Muskies at Alum, we were slowly trolling around and was amazed at the big boats at full speed blasting past us by 50 ft or so....
> Salmonid


Well it seems like a fairly common occurrence and maybe it's a place that people in smaller craft should shy away from. 

I agree with you that it does suck. I agree with you that the guy shouldn't be that close to you. But if we put all of that aside, the possibility does exist the you may had a boat, that may not be suitable to handle the conditions where you took it. According to Salmonid, it's a common occurrence.

just sayin


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

There are some big boats out there... But it is not the type of lake that is too big for a 14' bass boat. It is rare I seen anything larger than 20' and if you are in a big fast boat you should also pay attention to your surroundings... Just because you are in what you think is a bog fast boat boat does not mean you own the lake and you should still operate with caution. Should I not drive my CRX on the hwy because there are SUV's out there? That is rediculous. Not to mention my "little" bass boat outran the majority of the pleasure boats out there, it is not like I was in row boat. and even if I was it was still way too close!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

jlami said:


> There are some big boats out there... But it is not the type of lake that is too big for a 14' bass boat. It is rare I seen anything larger than 20' and if you are in a big fast boat you should also pay attention to your surroundings... Just because you are in what you think is a bog fast boat boat does not mean you own the lake and you should still operate with caution. Should I not drive my CRX on the hwy because there are SUV's out there? That is rediculous. Not to mention my "little" bass boat outran the majority of the pleasure boats out there, it is not like I was in row boat. and even if I was it was still way too close!!



it seems as though you havent been to alum creek often because you are just plain wrong about the traffic at alum creek. its EASILY the most dangerous inland lake in ohio for some of the reasons you stated earlier. the southern basin is only 1200 or so acres and thats the biggest problem. there are more pleasure boaters on that lake then anyone could imagine. i avoid it like the plague after water temps get into the 70s. ive speared waves with my skeeter plenty of times while simply fishing off the front deck due to skiers and pleasure boaters. its arguably the worst lake in ohio for small watercraft in the summer time.

your comparison to the road and crxs and suvs is also a bit off. big suvs dont create a wake around them. the boater in question didnt hit you. 


it also means next to nothing that your boat is faster then the pleasure boaters. its about stability. honestly, i feel bad for you and your situation but it sounds like your boat was not equipped to handle the wakes caused by ski boats and the such. if you ever get that boat running i recommend highly against going to griggs as well or the same thing will happen


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

LordOfthepunks; Dude I have to take issue with the no wake from a large vehicle. I was going south on I-17 from flagstaff to phx in one heck of a snow storm in my lincoln(not my hot rod lincoln-just good old continental) at about 35 to 40 mph with really good all weather tires. A tahoe 4X4 passed us in the passing lane going only about 5mph faster than we were going. When his front end got even with my back door the rear wheels broke loose and started sliding to the right side of the road. With just a little correction of the steering wheel and the back end came back around to the left chasing the tahoe down the highway with us side ways for almost a 1/4 mile. When we got stopped somewere in the middle of 17mile hill we thanked heaven for still being alive and found the driver outside our window checking on our welfare. Obviously we lived thru that but his wind wake set us in motion. 
On another topic I add a ditto on the small claims court for the damages with one caviot. When we go out on the water are we accepting some of the responsibility of the dangers just like when we drive a vehicle or is it more like we accept the knowledge that the dangers are there? Or is that what insurance is supposed to be for?
JMTCW
donm


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jlami said:


> There are some big boats out there... But it is not the type of lake that is too big for a 14' bass boat. It is rare I seen anything larger than 20' and if you are in a big fast boat you should also pay attention to your surroundings... Just because you are in what you think is a bog fast boat boat does not mean you own the lake and you should still operate with caution. Should I not drive my CRX on the hwy because there are SUV's out there? That is rediculous. Not to mention my "little" bass boat outran the majority of the pleasure boats out there, it is not like I was in row boat. and even if I was it was still way too close!!


When I said I upgraded twice, my 2nd boat was a 14' "Big Jon". Man it had deep sides and I thought wow, I'm all set. Man was I wrong, that 14' boat was better but still not safe out there on most of the unlimited zones. It didn't have to be boat wakes, it could have been an unexpexted heavy wind.
Just because a boat is 20' does not give them anymore or less rights than you but for your and your kids sake I hope you (at least now) recognize the potential for problems in an unlimited hp area. You are definitley missing the point...no matter what happens in this case, that potential still does exist. Trust me, there will be another big boat out there pulling a tuber.

The more you are talking, the more convinced I become you may need to excersize a lttle more caution on Ohio's crowded waters. When I moved up to the 14' I had a false sense of security. That boat wasn't safe out there either. Fault is really a relative thing. Safety is an absolute. 
Argue all you want but your boat did sink and the DNR didn't find fault with the other guy. The good thing is everyone was okay.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

It sucks what happened to you. But these guys are right when the summer time comes you have to be extra cautious with all the yahoos in the ski boats. They either don't care or don't know any better and will come right up on you. I have had bass guys almost swamp me in my yak coming right up on me at full bore . It sucks that you can't enjoy yourself out on the water and not have to worry about these things but now a days with the world getting dumber you have to be on high alert with what is going on around you. That is why when I do go to a lake with alot of party boaters I get on the lake early and get out of there by 10am.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

imalt said:


> It sucks what happened to you. But these guys are right when the summer time comes you have to be extra cautious with all the yahoos in the ski boats. They either don't care or don't know any better and will come right up on you. I have had bass guys almost swamp me in my yak coming right up on me at full bore . It sucks that you can't enjoy yourself out on the water and not have to worry about these things but now a days with the world getting dumber you have to be on high alert with what is going on around you. That is why when I do go to a lake with alot of party boaters I get on the lake early and get out of there by 10am.


And now the bass guys are brought into it, except bass boats running full bore create little wake, Far less then any skier, pleasure boater, or even 12 foot john boats with 9.9s running full throttle


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Passing on some info here......... Alum Creek is the 6th largest lake completely within Ohio's borders. It's close to Ohio's largest city, Columbus. The southern section of the lake (the part south of Cheshire Rd.) is 3.5 miles from Cheshire Rd. to the dam, with that part of the lake having a surface area of over 1,700 acres. And I will say I believe the story about someone coming way too close to the OP's boat. I've experienced it myself in my current boat. But......... I'm with others that are saying that you have to think ahead, and be watchful when you take a boat of that size out into the land of the giants, so to speak. 

In my early years of fishing bass tournaments, I used to fish out of a boat that by description, sounds very similar to the one that got swamped. It was a 15' tri hull Dyna Trak with a 40 hp Evinrude, and it was not fit to be out playing with the big boys. As a matter of fact, I would pull off to the side at blast off, (regardless of what number I had drawn) and let the other guys leave before I would head for my first spot, because the wakes from the other boats taking off were too big to safely deal with. It's true that the pilot of a boat is required to be aware of their wake, but it's also true that a boater is required to provide a proper look out for other boats, and dangerous hazards. 

Anyhow, what happened to the OP definitely stinks. Luckily nobody was injured. And hopefully a lesson was learned. Albeit the hard way.

Oh...... and jet skis make about the same wake as a bass boat going full bore.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> And now the bass guys are brought into it, except bass boats running full bore create little wake, Far less then any skier, pleasure boater, or even 12 foot john boats with 9.9s running full throttle


He didn't say "ALL BASS BOATS", people are way too sensitive.

This past weekend a friend of mine was fishing East Fork Lake. It's his story so I just pasted from his thread...... 
"I was greeted this morning by some very thick fog at East Fork. Visibility was around 10' at 6am, but yet you could still hear boats flying up and down the lake. I decided to play it safe and spend some time in a cove until the fog lifted. By 8am most of the fog was gone, so I make the run to my favorite crankbait pulling area. There was another boat in the area slow trolling (about 50 yards away), so I started a little closer to shore than normal. A couple minutes later I hear a scream and see an old Skeeter bass boat plow into the side of the Nitro that was slow trolling. It ejected one guy from the Nitro, but luckily the other guy stayed in the boat and was able to drive the trolling motor to the guy left swimming. Nobody got hurt too bad, but it could have been much worse had the Skeeter not turned at the last second. Both boats had some damage, but everyone survived. ......... I can't imagine what was going through his head, I was scared to death just watching it happen. The moral of the story, pay attention where you are driving and always wear your PFDs."
Also note *the fog had lifted* by the time this happened.

Both of these guys had bass boats, it doesn't mean all bass boats are careless or all bass boats are targets.

just sayin


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at my post, never once used the phrase "ALL BASS BOATS" Nor did i imply that i believed the poster was including "ALL BASS BOATS" So, not sure why you felt the need to point out what i didnt say. Also cant figure out why you would think i was saying that, after all how could one guy in a kayak come into contact with every bass boat ever on the water


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Jlami...check your PM. As we discussed I am working with a contact in the "local media" to help out. I need a better email address or cell as the email you gave does not work. Thanks


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking foward to seeing this on the news

LAND BIG FISH !!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> Looking at my post, never once used the phrase "ALL BASS BOATS" Nor did i imply that i believed the poster was including "ALL BASS BOATS" So, not sure why you felt the need to point out what i didnt say. Also cant figure out why you would think i was saying that, after all how could one guy in a kayak come into contact with every bass boat ever on the water


If you are upset or offended in any way I apologize. It was not my intention to do so, but your comment was..."And now the bass guys are brought into it"

just sayin

my only problem with the bass boats is I'm jealous. I want one too,. I tired of my slow arse tin boat. I blow around on the windy days like a Styrofoam cup.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I wasnt offended, i just felt you misinturprated my thought.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Like I said way back in my original post after reading the other thread and this thread that the OP may have actually accept some of the blame. I know my point of view isn't probably popular with him but again, I'm not trying to offend him. I just hope to enlighten him that by going into those unlimited hp areas with such a small small boat it is just a matter of time before this situation duplicates itself.
It doesn't matter what exactly causes the actual wake it just a fact that a shallow draft boats aren't safe out there. Big boats do make big wakes. I would hate to see this happen again with a more tragic out come, thats all.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

It just goes to prove that there is one in every bunch... 

There is no way I am partially at fault on this. That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard in my entire life. It is not offensive or upsetting in anyway, just moronic! The equivalent of a motorcyclist being at fault for being rearended in rush hour traffic because the lady driving was doing her make-up and not paying attention. I am at fault because some idiot failed to pay attention to where he was going and or have common sense... how many people did he put in danger? Let's wonder if he cut it just a little bit harder and the tube he was pulling smashed into me with the 2 kids he was pulling in it? It would not have taken much more of a turn. anytime a wake comes into my boat that is still capped from coming off the back of the boat causing it they are entirely too close... There is no doubt in my mind that I will be out on Alum again and will not be nervous of the size of my boat, I will be nervous about the size of the brain in the idiot coming at me at full speed while I am fishing with my kids.

As far as your opinion, you are more than welcome to it, just keep in mind what they say about opinions... facts are facts.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

jlami said:


> It just goes to prove that there is one in every bunch...
> 
> There is no way I am partially at fault on this. That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard in my entire life. It is not offensive or upsetting in anyway, just moronic! The equivalent of a motorcyclist being at fault for being rearended in rush hour traffic because the lady driving was doing her make-up and not paying attention. I am at fault because some idiot failed to pay attention to where he was going and or have common sense... how many people did he put in danger? Let's wonder if he cut it just a little bit harder and the tube he was pulling smashed into me with the 2 kids he was pulling in it? It would not have taken much more of a turn. anytime a wake comes into my boat that is still capped from coming off the back of the boat causing it they are entirely too close... There is no doubt in my mind that I will be out on Alum again and will not be nervous of the size of my boat, I will be nervous about the size of the brain in the idiot coming at me at full speed while I am fishing with my kids.
> 
> As far as your opinion, you are more than welcome to it, just keep in mind what they say about opinions... facts are facts.


I agree. The guy was out fishing with his kids...cmon man. I went through the same crap at delaware a few weeks ago. They fly right by you without a care in the world. As a matter of fact a couple of them went by with smiles on their faces as if to say hahaha. If it had been my kids lives in danger i would have been waiting for the guy at the dock. These guys have an entire lake to play on but they have to get that close to a small boat with kids on board?? No way

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jlami said:


> As far as your opinion, you are more than welcome to it, just keep in mind what they say about opinions... facts are facts.


Yes facts are facts, there is no denying that ......and your boat sunk!
You are way missing the point, be sure your kids have life vests on. I do wish you well.

[quote="chillin";1472922]Yep. No kayaks, no canoes, no boats under 20 ft. And most importantly no children should be on an unrestricted lake just so the @$$holes can have their fun and be reckless. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine[/quote]

Personally I like Kayaks, my son is big time into yaks and travels all over to ride the white water. In fact I'm in the market for 2 yaks myself.
You have to remeber the guy who is out tubing with his kids is a dad just like jlami and they out having a good time too. He's probably not a bad guy just looking to "destroy the little man". I don't get the name calling. He's out there to enjoy the outdoors with his kids too.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

crappiedude said:


> Personally I like Kayaks, my son is big time into yaks and travels all over to ride the white water. In fact I'm in the market for 2 yaks myself.
> You have to remeber the guy who is out tubing with his kids is a dad just like jlami and they out having a good time too. He's probably not a bad guy just looking to "destroy the little man". I don't get the name calling. He's out there to enjoy the outdoors with his kids too.


I agree, I don't think he is a big meanie head just plain stupid... not only did he put my children's lives in danger, he put his own children's lives in danger. Again I ask, what if he cut it a little harder and the tube with his kids in it smacked into my boat at full speed? Did this guy have mallitous intent? Absolutly not! Did he have no business operating a vessel with out paying attention to what he was doing? YES!!! The sad thing about the whole situation is the fact that if ODNR does not cite the guy, he will never learn his lesson. He was soo oblivious to what was going on that he had no clue a boat even sunk. He spent 20 minutes plus following the same pattern continueing to pass by the spot on the lake where this took place. Soo close and soo many times that I was taking mental notes to describe his person as I was whistling and waving my arms for someone to pull us off the bow of my boat bobbing in the lake... As for the name calling, it takes nothing less than an absolute moron to act soo carelessly. People that excercise that little common sense should not have the privilege of participating in activities that require the use of intelligence in order to avoid putting themselves and others in danger. Bottomline the guy was and is an idiot, ODNR needs to issue the man a citation in order to avoid the same thing happening again in the future, and they need to patrol the lake more diligently! ODNR did not come from somewhere else on the water where they were patroling, they came from the marina where they were sitting on their a$$ admiring young ladies in bathing suits and short shorts. I assure you that if they utilized their presence by actually patrolling the lake and monitoring the actions of the individuals utilizing the water this would not have or will not happen in the future.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The man has been abused enough already. It's amazing, his first report brought out the best in OGF, his followup the worst.


----------

